# Hot chocolate



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anyone got a good recipe for it? Tried a couple last night with coco powder/sugar and they were OK but not wow. Something that can be done using steamed milk ideally...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always thought the best way was to get a good quality dark chocolate and shave off the required amount. it is on the Londinium blog somewhere. Chuck it in the milk, steam it and away you go


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Anyone got a good recipe for it? Tried a couple last night with coco powder/sugar and they were OK but not wow. Something that can be done using steamed milk ideally...


http://londiniumespresso.com/blog/how-to-make-perfect-hot-chocolate-with-an-espresso-machine-of-course


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Plenty of products that can be dissolved in the milk, similar to the Londinium idea I guess (haven't read the actual blog). I bought one from here, just haven't gotten around to trying it yet: https://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=15

I'll give it a go later on when I get some more milk.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I dont like the stuff but my kids are hot choc' connoisseurs. They only like Galaxy drinking chocolate ( obviously the one you mix with hot milk)

There are 2 types in identicle containers, one is a powder (500g) that never seems to mix well with steamed milk, the other is mini granules (288g) that dissolve instantly with hot milk making nice thick & creamy hot galaxy. The latter is way better


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just had a look at a few recipes and they all seem to advocate putting salt in.

Heres Jamie Olivers , bound to be a game changer

*Ingredients *


 2 pints semi-skimmed milk

 For the epic hot chocolate mix

 2  tablespoons Horlicks

 2 tablespoons cornflour

 3 tablespoons icing sugar

 4 tablespoons quality organic cocoa

 100 g good-quality dark chocolate (70% cocoa solids) , finely grated

 1 pinch ground cinnamon

 1 pinch sea salt


Read more at http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/chocolate-recipes/epic-hot-chocolate/#KsrrXtzY4spGPV6z.99


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm liking the simplicity of the grated choc in milk. Need to order cups today from this place so might chuck some of this in https://www.nextdaycoffee.co.uk/syrups/other-drinks/hot-chocolate/cocodirect-san-cristobal-hot-chocolate-1kg-61


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Jumbo Ratty

I saw the episode of Jamie Oliver's show on tv and made his epic hot chocolate and home made waffles. Can't say I was blown away, nothing that epic about it to me anyway. Was quite disappointed after all the effort I put in.

@jlarkin

That's the very stuff they use as choc sprinkles on cappuccinos @ Grind, London. Need to get me some of that. Be interested to hear what you think of it when you get round to trying it!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nextdaycoffee stock Zuma too on that link. Might be worth a shout? But 2kg tubs so you'd probably need to be sure you'll sell quite a lot of it if buying that just to see how popular it is on the menu?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Nextdaycoffee stock Zuma too on that link. Might be worth a shout? But 2kg tubs so you'd probably need to be sure you'll sell quite a lot of it if buying that just to see how popular it is on the menu?


Saw that but was put off by:

Ingredients: sugar, fat reduced cocoa powder, dextrose, flavouring, salt.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Scotford

Presumably you've tasted Zuma hot chocolate. Care to comment on taste please? Should one worry about any of those ingredients?

Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The San Cristobal one is just cocoa and sugar by the look of things, that appeals a bit more


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm sure your customers will be more than happy with any of these but you being the owner, you'll prefer to offer a quality beverage rather than something average.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Zuma do an organic one that comes in plain packets that is just raw sugar and dark cocoa powder. 350g that, 450g boiling water, blend.

50ml in 6-8oz with steamed milk is pretty good. Creamy and rich.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm going to spend too long thinking about this and miss the deadline to order the cups.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

We use Zuma at a place I've just started working, was supplied by Small Batch. Not sure on the make up ingredients-wise but it's very good.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

kokoacollection.co.uk


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Rompie

How are you preparing hot chocolate drinks, quantities of powder to water/milk used?


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @Rompie
> 
> How are you preparing hot chocolate drinks, quantities of powder to water/milk used?


Still ironing measurements out but it's about 20-25g (level scoop) per 10oz cup of hot choc mixed to a smooth paste with hot water then steamed 'latte' milk on top. Obviously the plan is to make up a mixture beforehand that's ready to use but we haven't been open long.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheers lad. Any idea how long this paste would be good for if say you made up a batch in a squirty bottle at home rather than having to do so each and every time someone fancied a hot chocolate?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Couple of lumps of Hasslachers shaved, add to pitcher of milk and steam

Add a squirt of Monin Salted Caramel syrup

Does it for Mrs WD


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't start @jeebsy off on flavoured syrups, I'm sure he has said he will NEVER offer them on his stand!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It only has a place in chocolate and porridge


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've purchased flavoured syrups for lattes in the past when I used to use a Tassimo pod machine. Mainly making them for family members. 97% of which still add sugar to coffee! 

Not once added any to freshly made coffee, mind.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Zuma do an organic one that comes in plain packets that is just raw sugar and dark cocoa powder. 350g that, 450g boiling water, blend.


How long is that good for?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I go through at least that much most days now so it's made every evening for the next day.

I'd say that it's good for at least a few days if kept chilled and sealed.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think i might end up doing a few so might make a batch up.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

plastic squeeze bottle for ease of use?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Need to see what the texture is like once it's cooled, can imagine it'll be quite thick


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

From odd video on YouTube I've seen, yup it's like a thick paste.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Went with Scotford's ratio but chucked in 50g of 70% choc with 200g of powder / 260g of hot choc mix. Tasting pretty decent.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Did you order some powder along with your cups in the end?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

anyone used Kokoa collection?

looks like it could be pretty decent, it uses solid chocolate buttons that you melt into the milk.

they have various cocoa percentages and a white chocolate also, and they are all single origin.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Did you order some powder along with your cups in the end?


Yeah but they had the same powder in waitrose so managed to get some for tomorrow. The folks in work can be my testers ahead of the stall on Friday.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

BeanAbout said:


> anyone used Kokoa collection?
> 
> looks like it could be pretty decent, it uses solid chocolate buttons that you melt into the milk.
> 
> they have various cocoa percentages and a white chocolate also, and they are all single origin.


That's actually what I've got, the one for Ecuador but I didn't manage to try it today. Had a crazy work day today!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@froggystyle mentioned kokoacollection earlier but that is all he said!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I like the paste thing as opposed to melting buttons as it means you can do cack latte art still


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Only type of choc buttons I've tried for making hot chocolate were the chocolate puddles (I think they're called?) from Hotel chocolat. Wasn't that impressed tbh and they weren't exactly cheap neither!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I like the paste thing as opposed to melting buttons as it means you can do cack latte art still


I think you can make a chocolate mix up and then pour over your steamed milk if you want to try latte art.

similar to this video, although obviously with better milk and art to the one attempted haha


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

@DoubleShot Yeah the stuff keeps for a few days if you keep your squirty bottle in the fridge.

You can indeed do latte art on top as well - I found if you get the consistency spot on you can make some ace looking drinks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

All that stirring....jeez. Poor workflow.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice one. Now we shall expect you to post some photos of your work @Rompie


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Callebaut chocolate is fantastic. A friend uses it in chocolate fountains. It is not cheap, plenty on eBay, in variety of shapes, sizes and types


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Overhere I use Chocomel, the cost are around €1,30 for 1 liter.

You could buy them in the UK only the pricezs are CRAZY!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00F39J2PW/ref=pd_aw_sim_325_1/277-8982037-5046834?ie=UTF8&refRID=1A70CPJZK92D8YC8BYGX

This Chocomel is an HIT in the Netherlands, steams perfect, I always gives a free shot "Slagroom" ;-)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@dfk41 Callebaut powder presumably rather than choc chips? Looking on eBay now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> @dfk41 Callebaut powder presumably rather than choc chips? Looking on eBay now.


nope, buttons, block anything you like. Do not know if they do powder but if they do, it will probably be the best powder in the world ebay item 15501690512617


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've seen listings for 1kg bags of powder.£9.49 delivered. Several different types available.

eBay item: 221145586683

Any good?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ohhhh Callebaut. The worlds BEST choc no shadow of a doubt.

@jeebsy, the way I make syrup should give you a consistency slightly thicker than espresso which is lovely to pour into.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A few good sounding recommendations. Just need jeebsy to order a few then set up a blind tasting panel and post the results.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just been looking on ebay at Callebaut and saw that you can get 55% or 70% cocoa content - without testing it myself, is it worth getting the 70% or as high a cocoa content as possible?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Callebaut also do a ground chocolate for use with a steam wand, comes in dark and white


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Ohhhh Callebaut. The worlds BEST choc no shadow of a doubt.
> 
> @jeebsy, the way I make syrup should give you a consistency slightly thicker than espresso which is lovely to pour into.


Mine is slightly thicker, like a slack mousse, presumably because of the extra choc. Will see how it goes when i get set up in a couple of hours.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @froggystyle mentioned kokoacollection earlier but that is all he said!


Never tried them, just seen them on twitter.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My mix is tasting pretty good. Pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Zuma do an organic one that comes in plain packets that is just raw sugar and dark cocoa powder. 350g that, 450g boiling water, blend. 50ml in 6-8oz with steamed milk is pretty good. Creamy and rich.


So you add the chocolate paste to cup then pour steamed milk on top or you add it to the milk in a jug before steaming?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sold out of hot choc in about ten mins. Winner.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW! How many was that?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Got about 11 portions out my mix, not loads but after the first person had one they went almost one after the other.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> So you add the chocolate paste to cup then pour steamed milk on top or you add it to the milk in a jug before steaming?


Syrup in a hot vessel, pour steamed milk into that.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice one gents. I shall need to order some quality/luxury hot chocolate powder and give this a try. Thanks.


----------



## jamestbower (Sep 24, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> So you add the chocolate paste to cup then pour steamed milk on top or you add it to the milk in a jug before steaming?


I wonder about this too. Doesn't seem right to me to steam anything other than milk with the wand. Plus I've worked at places before where the wands and milk jugs are crusted with chocolate where people haven't cleaned them thoroughly after use.

I'm a fan of making a paste then pouring the steamed milk on top. Especially during periods of high service as one can, for example, steam milk for a hot chocolate and latte in the same jug


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Cue @Scotford to post a video showcasing how it's done by a pro! I know you're often busier than a busy bee who's really busy but if/when you get a chance, it would be most appreciated by a number of us.

TIA


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Cue @Scotford to post a video showcasing how it's done by a pro! I know you're often busier than a busy bee who's really busy but if/when you get a chance, it would be most appreciated by a number of us.
> 
> TIA


Use your imagination. It's steamed milk, being poured onto something like espresso.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I know lad, just an excuse for a video. Seems there's plenty of interest based on comments on this thread alone.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Tap your head whilst pouring @DoubleShot makes it sooo much more tastier!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Will give that a go...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just when I thought id heard it all, I find people are adopting Emotional Freedom Techniques by taping meridian points on their head to improve their coffee

http://eft.mercola.com/


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Not Hershey's?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Sarah0817 said:


> Not Hershey's?


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


>


As much as I loved Hershey's syrup and chocolates when I was a kid, that video was disgusting. Ruined my childhood lol!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Sarah0817 said:


> As much as I loved Hershey's syrup and chocolates when I was a kid, that video was disgusting. Ruined my childhood lol!


you should see some of the others

they make a lasagne in a dishwasher in one of them


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

working dog said:


> Add a squirt of Monin Salted Caramel syrup


Had visitors round today and was asked if I can make lattes? Don't ask me why but I said...sure.

Cue...can you make me a vanilla & caramel latte? A caramel latte? A gingerbread latte?

Had to dig out bottles of flavoured syrups from the very back of the cupboard as haven't used them since making fresh coffee.

Response I got was..."WOW! That tasted soooo good. Better than anything I've been served in a coffee shop!"

Then made myself a flat white.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Had visitors round today and was asked if I can make lattes? Don't ask me why but I said...sure.
> 
> Cue...can you make me a vanilla & caramel latte? A caramel latte? A gingerbread latte?
> 
> ...


I've a mate who likes coffee, last time her was round I made him a flat white, and he asked for 2 sugars in it... yugh!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There's a brief video on how to make hot chocolate on this Zuma hot chocolate powder product page at creamsupplies.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I was round my mate's last night and he made me a coffee with preground caramel flavour coffee, and asked me how he could improve it. ...

As for hot chocolate, I've used Chocolat Charbonnel flakes, but as the Hotmetalette is from Spain we have a lot of the Spanish hot chocolate powder like Valor, which comes out nice and thick. Not really as purist as real chocolate flakes but makes a good warming 'guilty pleasure' treat in winter.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Any more opinions/recommendations of high quality/luxury chocolate powder? I fancy ordering some now that our very brief summer weather seems to be behind us.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

My mum just brought me back some from Fortnum and Mason. Not dark enough I think as it was quite lost in the milk. No doubt just an overpriced version of supermarket stuff. Looked like a smashed up Flake bar.


----------



## coogee (Oct 6, 2015)

We are famous locally for our hot chocolate. It's not a cheap way to make it but we charge £3.75 so that mark up is still great!

We melt Calletbaut callets in a slow cooker and keep on 'warm' throughout the day. Put a couple of spoons in latte class and flick the chcolate around he sides. Pour steamed milk on top and finish with cream and marshmallows. It's delicious!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought our Cadburys and Galaxy was sickly sweet but in my humble opinion Hershey's has got to be the worst chocolate I have ever tasted, even sweeter and has an underlying taste to how baby sick smells....Ugh!

I like the sound of the Callebaut, think I'll order some.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Just had a look at the Callebaut Finest Belgian 1kg chocoalte bag on ebay and including postage comes in at £12.95. Now the ingredients are.... Callebaut Belgian milk chocolate couverture (*Min cocoa 33.6%*). Sugar, Cocoa butter, Whole milk powder, Cocoa mass, Emulsifier; Soya lecithin, Natural vanilla.

So I thought I'd take a look at Aldi Choceur milk chocolate bar ingredients.......

Sugar, Cocoa Butter, High Fat Milk Powder, Cocoa Mass,Whole Milk Powder, Whey Powder, Lactose, Emulsifier: Soya Lecithin; Vanilla Extract. Milk chocolate contains *cocoa solids 33% minimum*, milk solids 14% minimum.

An Aldi 200g bar is 99p so five bars works out at £4.95 per kg almost a third cheaper.

Apart from the word 'Belgian' is there really any difference apart from price? Although I understand Aldi chocolate is produced in either Germany, Austria or Belgium.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Those that have tried it speak very highly of it.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I will be buying some Callebaut tomorrow to try, so will experiment with some and see what results I get.

I recently samples each of the Kokoa Collection selection and have to say the 75% haiti was one of the nicest hot chocolates I've tasted.

I only had a sample pack so i went with their recommended ratio, I poured a small amount of boiling water over the buttons for 20 seconds before pouring it away leaving the melting chocolate and I then poured over and whisked hot milk.

the darker % was a proper chocolate hit, the lesser % like the venezuala and equador were more of a classic hot chocolate.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Me too. I tried samples of all of them at Cup North and ended up buying a bag of the 75% Haiti and of the 70% Ecuador. I've not opened them yet though as I was using up the crap we had in first which has now gone.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

We tried all the Kokoa ones as well at Cup North, and bought a packet (for my other half). Squirt of hot water from the grouphead onto 3 buttons, leave for 15 seconds and pour away. Add milk and steam. Give a good whisk (I give it an extra little steam after whisking) and pour. Lovely and creamy. We got the 70% Ecuador ones. Even made one and added a shot of espresso to one for her (she liked it but was buzzing for hours afterwards).


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

the callebaut chocolate callets are also considerably cheaper than the kokoa collection buttons to. (in terms of weight)

does anyone know what the recommended dosage is for callebaut?


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/the-ultimate-hot-chocolate/

I have had this in the past and found it to be good ! For some reason i thought they had stopped offering it.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Well I just tried a cup, do not drink hot chocolate, like ever. Was allergic to chocolate up until last year.

Anyhow..

Mine..

Took my Snap-On coffee mug, the one if you microwave it it will give you third degree burns to the bone!!

Filled 3/4 coconut milk

added one tablespoon coconut sugar

one heaping tablespoon Cocoa powder..tried to stir, made mess (it was cold)

My La Pavoni Sradivari is a power house steamer!!!! Steamed three or four times until slightly hot.

Certain if you used some quality dark chocolate, with a teaspoon cocoa powder it would be a winner. Still not tooo bad_ have not dumped it out. Add a shot of espresso?? might ruin it unless it compliments chocolate flavour.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

We use Origin hot chocolate in the shop most of the time. Tried others, including Kokoa, but customers prefer the Origin one.

JP


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

jjprestidge said:


> We use Origin hot chocolate in the shop most of the time. Tried others, including Kokoa, but customers prefer the Origin one.
> 
> JP


Cant see the origin one online


----------

